
LineageOS 15.1 for Nintendo Switch - haunter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FINSGgFCc_o
======
haunter
[https://forum.xda-developers.com/nintendo-switch/nintendo-
sw...](https://forum.xda-developers.com/nintendo-switch/nintendo-switch-news-
guides-discussion--development/rom-switchroot-lineageos-15-1-t3951389)

